# Ordering a Comcast PPV on TiVO Premiere



## Truz (Jan 13, 2011)

I just wanted to post this as sort of a "success story" to let people know that this is in fact possible. Doing some searching before the PPV, I was worried that this would not be possible.

However I called Comcast to place the order for the PPV, and then tuned to channel 504 to watch it at the start time. The PPV was WWE Wrestlemania last night, and I was surprised it worked without a problem... considering the trouble it took getting my TiVO initially activated with Comcasts cable card a few months back.

The Channel (504) displayed an Indemand PPV logo for most of the day. Then at 6:30 the preshow started and at 7:00 the event started and I watched the whole thing with no trouble.

So just in case anyone out there is searching for info on this like I was, it is possible to order a PPV with a TiVo premiere. You just need to call in and specify that you want the HD version, then just tune to the channel at the start.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

I tried to order the Royal Rumble. I called and they assured me it would work on my Tivo. When it came on I received it on the Comcast boxes in the bedrooms but not on the Tivo. I contacted them to get it fixed and I ended up being charged twice. I end up just moving the box from a bedroom and avoiding the hassle. This could be the same reason I can't get ESPN3D to work on the Tivo either.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I tried to order a PPV program once when I had the official comcast DVR and it never worked, but they charged me for it anyway. Since I gave up on PPV at that point, I never worried about it when switching to tivo .


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

So, you actually did this without a cable box? If so, thats great and I'll try it. I've been ordering my WWE pay per views on the wwe website and watching them on my computer.... which is obviously less than ideal.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

FYI - I am on FIOS, ESPN3d is coming in fine on my Premiere Tivo


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I tried ordering PPV once through Comcast on my TiVo Premiere. After several calls to Comcast, it never did work, and then my CableCARD somehow got unauthorized and it took several visits for them to fix the problem. I will never attempt to order PPV again. It isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## burjim (May 22, 2009)

Truz said:


> I just wanted to post this as sort of a "success story" to let people know that this is in fact possible. Doing some searching before the PPV, I was worried that this would not be possible.
> 
> However I called Comcast to place the order for the PPV, and then tuned to channel 504 to watch it at the start time. The PPV was WWE Wrestlemania last night, and I was surprised it worked without a problem... considering the trouble it took getting my TiVO initially activated with Comcasts cable card a few months back.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU VERY MUCH for your tip. For how many years, I am so disappointed with Tivo because I can not see and record ppv that I usually ordered from comcast. Yesterday I called comcast and ordered by phone the PPV boxing of Pacquiao-Mosley in HD($10 extra). When I got home just now, I was amazed it is working on both my premiere and series 3. 
Ill never use that comcast box again just to watch ppv.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

burjim said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH for your tip. For how many years, I am so disappointed with Tivo because I can not see and record ppv that I usually ordered from comcast. Yesterday I called comcast and ordered by phone the PPV boxing of Pacquiao-Mosley in HD($10 extra). When I got home just now, I was amazed it is working on both my premiere and series 3.
> Ill never use that comcast box again just to watch ppv.


that is an actual miracle


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

I tried to order the Royal Rumble tonight so I could watch it in HD on my Premiere. Comcast rep informed me that it's not possible to watch PPV on a Tivo and that my only option is to order on my standard definition cable box located on my smaller, crappy tv.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

For the people who this worked for, could you also record the PPV?

I have been wanting to try ordering a cheap PPV movie to see what happens but never have.


----------

